# شريط بالعز امر هرماس سمير  شريط جامد وحصرى



## elmomasl (16 فبراير 2009)

[وسط]هاى شباب  
الشريط دا اول مرة ينزل على النت ولاول مرة عندنا هنا وبس 

ومحتاج تشجيع انى احط الشرايط الجديدة اللى عندى 

المهم دا بوستر الشريط








ودى اسماء الترانيم <_< 


اباركك فى حياتى
اغنى بالروح
امشى مع يسوع
ترد المسلوب
ثقتى فى شخصك
جعان قلبى
سهران معاك
عوض عن ايام
غنوا لدم يسوع
فرح وابتهاج
لجبلك ربى انا صاعد
بلعز امر

دلوقتى هتحملو ترنيمة ترنيمة من موقع
4shared
غنو لدم يسوع
عوض عن ايام
اغنى بروح
امشى مع يسوووع
بجبلك ربى انا صاعد
بلعز امر 
فرحة وبهجة
جعان قلبى
اباركك فى حياتى 
سهران معاك 
ثقتى فى شخصك 
ترد المسلوب


----------



## oesi no (17 فبراير 2009)

*محذفتش اللينك علشان تحطه تانى 
انت وضعت الترانيم 
ايه لازمة اللينك بتاع المنتدى التانى 
*​


----------



## SALVATION (18 فبراير 2009)

_تسلم ايدك 
يسوع يبارك حياتك
مشكور كتيييييييييييير​_


----------



## elmomasl (19 فبراير 2009)

لازمة لينك المنتدى التانى انة فية تحمل من لينك واحد 

وسريع 
حطة فى الموضوع من فضلك او تنقلة وشكرا على الردود ياشباب


----------



## ramy9000 (19 فبراير 2009)

ياااااااارايت يكون ف لينك واحد للشريط كله 
يكون احلى و اسرع


> انة فية تحمل من لينك واحد
> وسريع


*يااارايت بجد*


----------



## elmomasl (20 فبراير 2009)

الشريط على كنيسة ارض الشباب
انا مش هينفع احط لينك 

شكرا على الرد


----------



## kalimooo (20 فبراير 2009)

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## هبه اميل (21 أغسطس 2010)

ربنا يبارك تعب محبتك


----------



## النهيسى (24 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جدا الرب يباركك​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا على الترانيم المكتوبه
ربنا يعوضك​


----------

